# Hello everyone



## Rickr (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am moving to Thailand in April and would like to get to know some other EXPATS there for friendship and networking. 

I am currently living in Seattle, WA USA and a US Navy Veteran. 

hope everyone is having a great day.

Ricky


----------



## doope (Feb 26, 2011)

based on my experience, stay away from pattaya if you are looking for down to earth normal expats, crazy bunch down here haha. where you moving to, anyway? welcome


----------



## Rickr (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Doope, i have been to Pattaya as my girlfriend lives in Rayong. I am settling in BKK first as i have a good friend there who used to be my neighbor here in the USA. We are talking about some business together. Where are you at there?


----------

